# Datenbank eines Forums nutzen



## K-Man (10. Dez 2005)

Hallo
Ich kenn mich noch nicht so mit JDBC aus, wollte aber eine kurze Frage stellen. Ich habe ein Forum mit einer MySQL-Datenbank. Kann ich mit einem Java-Programm auf diese Datenbank zugreifen? Ziel ist ein Programm, bei dem sich alle User, die im Forum registriert sind, anmelden können. Diese User werden in einer Tabelle samt IP-Adresse gespeichert. Dann werden alle Benutzer gelistet, die sich gerade mit dem Programm angemeldet haben. Da in der Tabelle die IP-Adressen stehen, kann direkt eine Verbindung hergestellt werden, ohne dass man die IP-Adresse des Gegenüber manuell eingeben muss...Frage: Ist dies Prinzipiell möglich?


----------



## The_S (10. Dez 2005)

K-Man hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe ein Forum mit einer MySQL-Datenbank. Kann ich mit einem Java-Programm auf diese Datenbank zugreifen?



Ja, warum nicht?


----------



## K-Man (10. Dez 2005)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> K-Man hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wollte ich nur wissen. Danke :toll:


----------



## Grizzly (10. Dez 2005)

Kommt drauf an, würde ich sagen. Wenn Du bei irgendeinem Anbieter 'ne Webseite + PHP + MySQL hast wirst Du auf die Datenbank nicht zugreifen können. Das liegt aber weniger am JDBC sondern mehr daran, dass Du gar keine direkte Verbindung zu den Datenbank bekommst.

Wenn Du bspw. Deinen Rechner zu Hause per DynDNS angebunden hast und darauf das Forum und die Datenbank laufen lässt, dann ist das natürlich kein Problem.


----------



## DP (11. Dez 2005)

Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn Du bei irgendeinem Anbieter 'ne Webseite + PHP + MySQL hast wirst Du auf die Datenbank nicht zugreifen können



auch hier kommt es wieder drauf an. der eine anbieter lässt connections von aussen zu, der andere nicht


----------



## K-Man (11. Dez 2005)

Also ich hab einen Webspace mit php und mysql. Da kann ich eigentlich auf die Datenbank zugreifen. Zumindest kann ich sie löschen und mir die Tabellen ansehen. Forum ist von woltlab und Webspace von funpic...


----------



## Grizzly (11. Dez 2005)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Grizzly hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen. Aber in der Regel bekommt man keine direkte Verbindung von außen auf die Datenbank.



			
				K-Man hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich hab einen Webspace mit php und mysql. Da kann ich eigentlich auf die Datenbank zugreifen. Zumindest kann ich sie löschen und mir die Tabellen ansehen. Forum ist von woltlab und Webspace von funpic...


Was heisst _eigentlich_? Wo bzw. worin kannst Du Tabellen löschen und Dir die Tabellen ansehen?


----------



## K-Man (11. Dez 2005)

Also man kann bei dem Anbieter über Web die Datenbank löschen. Außerdem hat man einen extra Zugang für die Datenbank. Damit kann man sich über ein Webinterface einloggen und die Tabellen ansehen, löschen oder einfach SQL-Befehle ausführen. Deswegen liegt eigentlich die Vermutung nahe, dass es auch über ein externe Programm gehen dürfte. Muss es wohl einfach mal ausprobieren. Hab aber noch keine Erfahrung mit dem Thema und muss mich erst einarbeiten. Ich hoffe mal, dass es geht.


----------



## Lim_Dul (11. Dez 2005)

> Also man kann bei dem Anbieter über Web die Datenbank löschen. Außerdem hat man einen extra Zugang für die Datenbank. Damit kann man sich über ein Webinterface einloggen und die Tabellen ansehen, löschen oder einfach SQL-Befehle ausführen. Deswegen liegt eigentlich die Vermutung nahe, dass es auch über ein externe Programm gehen dürfte. Muss es wohl einfach mal ausprobieren. Hab aber noch keine Erfahrung mit dem Thema und muss mich erst einarbeiten. Ich hoffe mal, dass es geht.



Die meisten Anbieter lassen externe Verbindungen zur Datenbank nicht zu, sondern nur lokale.
Deswegen braucht man bei denen immer ein Webinterface, um Daten in der Datenbank zu ändern.
Daher kann man von dem vorhandensein eines Webinterfaces nicht darauf schliessen, dass man extern darauf zugreifen kann, eher im Gegenteil.


----------



## DP (11. Dez 2005)

die interfaces melden sich ja am localhost an, daher geht das (wie mit phpmyadmin).

bei hosteurope z.b. kann man selbst einstellen ob man externe zugriffe zulassen will oder nicht.

frag halt deinen provider.


----------



## K-Man (11. Dez 2005)

Ok, danke schon mal. Werd mich dann mal genauer informieren   
Ach ja, immer wieder nette Leute hier im Forum 8)


----------



## Grizzly (12. Dez 2005)

K-Man hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ach ja, immer wieder nette Leute hier im Forum 8)


Wurde das jemals angezweifelt?


----------

